

Frisbee inventor dies - sree_nair
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/8512198.stm

======
srram
Also gave us Frisbeetarianism-The philosophy that when you die, your soul goes
up on a roof and gets stuck

------
jsb
I'm big into the Ultimate (Frisbee) community and while we typically do not
play with a Wham-O brand disc anymore, we do owe a lot to this man's effort to
bring Frisbees into the mainstream. Thanks for everything.

~~~
llimllib
ultimate coaches on HN unite! I coach UMBC :)

~~~
jsb
Awesome! I coach a local HS program in Pittsburgh and run some middle school
Ultimate as well. Might have played you guys at some point, used to play for
Penn State.

------
dandelany
Reminds me of "Steady Ed" Headrick, the father of Frisbee golf, whose ashes
were pressed into a limited run of discs after his death.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disc_golf#.22Steady_Ed.22_Headr...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disc_golf#.22Steady_Ed.22_Headrick_and_the_growth_of_the_modern_game)

"One of the discs that contains Headrick's ashes will be permanently placed on
the roof of the center. When asked why this was to be done, by a member of the
local media, PDGA Executive Director Brian Graham quoted an old Frisbee adage,
'Old Frisbee players are like old Frisbees ... They don't die, they just land
up on the roof.'"

------
nfnaaron
You could ask for nothing more than the positive influence over millions that
this man had.

Not to mention all the people who suddenly had a reason to find out what a
roof looks like up close.

------
ktlane79
I saw this on the news last night. Made me want to run thru Cheeseman barefoot
hucking the 'bee' with the Siglin Brahs.

------
teeja
All frisbee-playing dogs in the world have lost a hero.

------
tbone28
He'll be back

------
mynameishere
...2500 years ago.

